# Heladera Whirlpool, problemas.



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2014)

Buenas buenas 
A ver si alguien sabe de ésto:
Heladera Whirlpool ARB 250.
La compré usada.
Primero no encendía el motor, lo cual fue solucionado limpiando los contactos del relé de la plaqueta de control.
Ahora arranca.
El problema es que enfría muy poco (y no es falta de gas porque si la  pongo en modo Fast Frost funciona perfectamente), así que supongo que se  debe al termostato o sensor.
Bajé el manual, y no aparece en el esquema eléctrico ni si quiera el  control de temperatura, el cual esta en el centro del refrigerador (la  puerta del medio).
Alguien sabe como medir esto? Que es? Es un termostato normal?

PD: me olvidé de escribir que en modo normal de funcionamiento, arranca   unos pocos minutos y corta. Variando el control de temperatura, no  varía  nada, sigue cortando rápido aún con muy poco frío.

Adjunto el manual de servicio y unas fotos de la misma (no las tomé yo, son de una publicación).


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2014)

Si por lo que se ve tiene alguna placa electronica que controla la temperatura hasta tiene un PTC para controlar la temperaratura, habra que meterle mano nomas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta 
El PTC es opcional, y va en lugar del relé "I".
Lo que supongo que sensa la temperatura es el termistor "N".
Sin embargo en el circuito no veo para nada el control de temperatura, o sea, el mando que define la temperatura a que debe cortar. No se si formará parte de la placa interface "B".


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2014)

Si nunca te enfrio bien ... habra que revisar sensor ... pero tambien es probable que la electronica este fallando ... yo tengo una parecida y hubo que cambiarsela .
Lo que suele sueceder si dejan de enfriar es que se haya obturado de hielo el compartimento donde esta el ventilador y el sensor al estar congelado no detecte la temperatura.
Aca hay un ejemplo de la parte electronica :
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/...lpool-unidad-de-control-arb-250-roja-original


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2014)

Antonio gracias por tu aporte. Pero si la pongo en modo Fast Frost enfría perfectamente. La heladera hacía más de 1 mes que no estaba en funcionamiento, asi que no puede tener hielo de ningún tipo. Y creo que si no detectara, seguiría funcionando sin parar.
Por esos motivos me parece casi evidente que o lo que sensa la temperatura (probablemente el termistor) o lo que la ajusta (que no se si es un potenciómentro o algo así) es lo que esta funcionando mal.
El ventilador funciona correctamente y no esta obturado ningún conducto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2014)

Justamente lo que te dije al principio ... habra que ver sensor o la parte electronica ( rogá que no sea )


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 5, 2014)

El control lo debe hacer con un potenciómetro y la parte electrónica se debe comandar por un PIC como todas las actuales. Si se embromó el programa....o se quemó un puerto.... vaya a saber.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2014)

Si fuera la parte electrónica mucho no me molesta, solo le hago un termostato aparte de última.
No está especificado en ningún lado la resistencia que debería tener el termistor (a x temperatura).
El tema es que no se si realmente el termistor es el sensor o no, como tampoco se que es el control de temperatura, pero como dice aquileslor, si es todo electrónico, debería ser un potenciometro o algo similar. Y justamente eso es lo que me gustaría saber antes de desarmar


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 5, 2014)

No hay otra. Tiene que ser un pote, si no, con que podes electrónicamente y manualmente variar una resistencia?. Y el termistor de la mia, Patrick, es de 100K. Medido por mi. El programa hace una comparación entre el termistor y el pote. Suerte.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2014)

Gracias aquileslor.
Estuve buscando más información y para mi sorpresa, ese "control" de temperatura solo es una paleta mecánica que deja pasar más o menos aire del freezer al refrigerador.
Este modelo no tiene ningún ajuste REAL de temperatura.
El termistor es un NTC de 10K a 25 grados. Ahora ya con éstos datos voy a revisar bien este dichoso termistor.
Saludos.


----------



## ORLANDO121 (Jul 8, 2014)

Como fue esa reparación? Yo tengo un problema similar, y creo que el problema es la plaqueta electrónica.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 10, 2014)

La heladera está funcionando pero no al 100% ya que no está bien el NTC. Pero como el repuesto original es caro y no estoy dispuesto a pagar lo que piden por un simple termistor, le voy a adaptar otro que ya tengo comprado.
En tu caso, la heladera arranca, el compresor funciona? Los leds encienden? Hiciste el testeo de la placa según el manual?
Saludos.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 10, 2014)

Tengo una Whirpool no frost impecable tirada en el patio que le pasaba lo mismo. El problema es ese bendito sistema. El motor arranca-corta-arranca, comienza a enfriar, el serpentín se llena de hielo y un sensor debe activar una resistencia que lo descongela; así cíclicamente. Parece ser que se estropea la resistencia y/o el sensor, entonces tenés el freezer frío (aunque no a la temperatura que debiera) y la parte de la heladera a 10/12ºC (debe estar en 4ºC), Y el motor para durante mucho tiempo porque el hielo pegado al sensor le dice que está todo ok.
No pude arreglarla, ni los "técnicos" que te cobran cualquier cosa por dejarla funcionando por 1 día. Terminé comprando una Kohinoor sistema tradicional con 2 motores.


----------



## ORLANDO121 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mi heladera arrancaba 30 segundos, paraba 15 segundos y volvia a arrancar(intentaba) y se paraba por la protección térmica. después de solucionarle ese problema, comenzó a hacer mucho hielo en el freezer y a no enfriar abajo, no andaba el forzador.


----------



## javierclima (Jul 31, 2014)

verificaste si el ventilador de arriba esta en funcionamiento o si estan tapadas las entradas de frio


----------



## diegoja (Mar 18, 2017)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La heladera está funcionando pero no al 100% ya que no está bien el NTC. Pero como el repuesto original es caro y no estoy dispuesto a pagar lo que piden por un simple termistor, le voy a adaptar otro que ya tengo comprado.
> En tu caso, la heladera arranca, el compresor funciona? Los leds encienden? Hiciste el testeo de la placa según el manual?
> Saludos.



Pudiste cambiar el sensor de la heladera?? Funciona correctamente?? te pregunto porque tengo la ARB 250 y hace dos días comenzó a sonar la alarma y parpadear todos los leds del panel frontal(esto lo hace en ciclos de 15hs, cuando lo hace la desenchufo y vuelvo a enchufar y funciona bien la heladera), según el manual se debe a "falla de algún componente del refrigerador", si el problema es el sensor, que no es ni más ni menos que un NTC, de no conseguir/o poruqe me sale muy caro el repuesto original, pensé en comprar un termistor de 10K@25ºC y adaptarlo. Desde ya muchas gracias! Un saludo!


----------



## Walfabcont (Dic 3, 2020)

Hola.

Me llego una plaqueta modelo 07932-024 correspondiente a una heladera marca whirlpool, la misma tiene dañado el componente cuya nomenclatura es Q6, interpreto que es un transistor.
el mismo tiene dañado el encapsulado. ¿alguien tendrá el diagrama de la placa o información del componente?
Gracias!


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 3, 2020)

Trata de levantar el circuito donde esta el transistor para saber que hace, de ahí no debería ser muy difícil encontrar un reemplazo.

Una búsqueda rápida en google muestra este transistor cerca de dos relés, quizá maneja uno de ellos. 

Viendo bien, pareciera ser mas un triac o scr.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 4, 2020)

Y.... Digo.. si publicas al menos fotos de la placa, y de ambos lados?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 4, 2020)

He visto varias veces que, en placas de electrodomésticos, a los tiristores los llaman "Q"


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> He visto varias veces que, en placas de electrodomésticos, a los tiristores los llaman "Q"


Ciertamente; Pudiera deberse a una falla en esa etapa, aunque yo sinceramente desmontaria la placa y le haria pruebas emulando los componentes, claro para descartar que fuese la etapa del controlador o los sensores, porque hay ocasiones en las que la falla es el motor del enfriador que esta dañado.
Si es de mucha ayuda detallar el tipo de sistema, 100% digital con solo esenciales mecanicos, o mecanicos que dependen de sensores a estos.


----------



## Walfabcont (Dic 4, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y.... Digo.. si publicas al menos fotos de la placa, y de ambos lados?


ok. luego las publico


----------



## pepelui01 (Dic 4, 2020)

Walfabcont dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Me llego una plaqueta modelo 07932-024 correspondiente a una heladera marca whirlpool, la misma tiene dañado el componente cuya nomenclatura es Q6, interpreto que es un transistor.
> el mismo tiene dañado el encapsulado. ¿alguien tendrá el diagrama de la placa o información del componente?
> Gracias!


Esa placa es de una Whirlpool 47-51...Ese Q6 es un triac encapsulado to-92. Es un Mac97a8. Ese triac comanda el forzador del frezzer. Hay que revisar el mismo, ya que si explotó el triac, muy posiblemente esté el forzador con problemas.


----------

